# I stumbled on a row of evodia trees...



## mendocino queen honey (Sep 4, 2008)

Yesterday I turned into a urban parking lot to make a turn around and found myself face to face with a row of 15 foot tall tetradium trees. Amazing! The bees were happily foraging he white blossoms. In the dry west it was a sight for sore eyes. Made me want to put in a whole foorest of these amazing trees. Matt


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

mendocino queen honey said:


> Yesterday I turned into a urban parking lot to make a turn around and found myself face to face with a row of 15 foot tall tetradium trees. Amazing! The bees were happily foraging he white blossoms. In the dry west it was a sight for sore eyes. Made me want to put in a whole foorest of these amazing trees. Matt


Nice! I wish you took a pic.


----------



## okiequeenbee (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes, picture please. I'm still trying to figure out what this tree looks like.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

okiequeenbee said:


> Yes, picture please. I'm still trying to figure out what this tree looks like.


Give Matt some time. He may be hurt. Afterall, he stumbled on a row of evodia trees.... :doh:

I'm guessing, they are rrreeeeeeaaaaaallllllllyyyyy sssmmmmaaaallllllll trees!


----------



## okiequeenbee (Jul 8, 2008)

I do hope that he is not too injured, since he seems to be the only one that can identify these trees.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*My EVODIA*


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

*Amazing*

Check out this picture I found on the first site I went to, a NON-beekeeping website. The reason I stress the NON-beekeeping aspect is that it is unbiased. How many bees do you see? Maybe once he is walking again Matt can go back and collect seeds . . .

http://www.seedman.com/image/sec116.jpg


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

I am looking for some of these trees to plant does anyone know where I could get some?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

sds888 said:


> I am looking for some of these trees to plant does anyone know where I could get some?



Try to mention at the local bee club or a garden club, etc. The evodia trees is easy to seed and anyone with a large tree no doubt has seedlings already. You can get a year or two jump start that way.

I got mine from John Hoffman in Boiling springs Pa. He has brought for the past couple years, 20 or 30 seedlings (about 12") to the annual picnic to be given away as door prizes. Maybe you could drive to the picnic...I'll hold a few back for you.... 

There is some conflicting information about whether you need two different trees for pollination, etc. I have read to plant multiple trees to ensure flowers, but I did hear that a single tree will bloom as it has both male and female on the same tree but perhaps on different branches (?) But I am not sure about that. I suggest planting several trees.


This is picture of last years seedlings that grew in a garden all summer. I am about to transplant them.

http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x236/BjornBee/?action=view&current=beepictures193.jpg

This is a two year plant that was rubbed and possible eaten by a buck last fall. Otherwise it should be much larger. Not sure if they eat them or not. But it may be advisable to protect them if you have deer.

http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/x236/BjornBee/?action=view&current=beepictures194.jpg


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Seeds available*

My tree is loaded with seeds ready to harvest. I am not sure they are viable as there is no pollinator around, they look good, somewhere here I read that they don't need a pollinator.


----------



## btr568 (Oct 7, 2007)

actually a forum memer on here does have seed for this tree sometimes,our very own BeeAware...you might want to drop him a pm sometime.:thumbsup:
Also these links might help some also,I know I use them all the time......
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tetradium
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_Necture_Sources_for_Honeybees
http://en.wikipedia.org/Monofloral_honey
http://en.wikipedia.org/Necture_source


----------



## sds888 (May 26, 2008)

It would be nice to go the picnic but that would be a long way to drive for a tree. I am looking for a tree(s) to put straight into the ground. It is alot easier that way.


----------



## Walt McBride (Apr 4, 2004)

*Seeds*

Odfrank could I get a dozen or so seeds from you, from your Evodia tree?
I would like to send you some Golden Rain Tree seeds.
Walt


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have harvested my seeds and just have to clean them. Send your address to:
[email protected].net


----------



## sentientsoil (Apr 20, 2008)

*I have a question....?*

So this certainly seems like a great tree! I think I've seen some at the library, and will have to take a closer look.
But seeing as it's not native to the area, I had to wonder what if any possibility it had for becoming an invasive. Does anyone know anything about that aspect of this tree? Apparently the birds love the berries on this tree, which seems to me like a great way to spread itself and get into natural areas.... 

any info?


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I've only been growing this tree for 3 years or so. The information that I have is that it will re-seed itself but the seed are contained in a hard outer shell that requires stratification for germination to occur. This will likely prevent the tree from becoming invasive. Also, the seed are eaten by birds and rodents which helps to limit its spread.


----------

